# Return pump recommendations



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

With changing my 180g from a planted fresh water to a salt water, I'll be changing the sump as well. I'm currently running 2 Rio+ 2500 at a head height of 6ft which push about 375gph each supposedly and both have their own 3/4" ID hose back into the tank setup.

What I'm looking for is recommendation for a single pump that would be fairly quiet as well as be able to push about 900gph at 6ft head height so I could combine the two 3/4" ID lines with a T into a single source.

Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been considering the Speedwave dc pump. Check out J&L's site. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

They sell pumps here.
http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/British-Columbia/Vancouver/Groundwater-Hydrolics/2301191.html

You will have to check to see if it's quiet tho.

Good luck.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ninez said:


> They sell pumps here.
> http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/British-Columbia/Vancouver/Groundwater-Hydrolics/2301191.html
> 
> You will have to check to see if it's quiet tho.
> ...


Called the place, they have never heard of them Huh!!! 
Oceanic in Aldergrove sells them for sure, Or J&L, anyway I have 2 of them, great to be able to control the speed and they are totally quiet. 
I would recommend them 100%


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I think ninez was just showing a place that sells pumps not that specific one

Thanks Laurie, I was looking at those last night and ability to control speed was making me interested in them, to hear that they are totally quiet which is my main concern and reason for this post is a added bonus =)


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Speedwave dc pump I have one Love it. The feed feature is a big plus too.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I jsut bought a quiet one from jlaquatics for my 230 its amazingly quiet


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ninez said:


> They sell pumps here.
> http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/British-Columbia/Vancouver/Groundwater-Hydrolics/2301191.html
> 
> You will have to check to see if it's quiet tho.
> ...


Sorry Ninez after reading it again I realized you were generalizing that they sell pumps, I also forgot to mention that Speedwave runs at a lower wattage, which is a power consumption saving +.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Best pump of all. water blaster. they are worth the money. if i say quiet, its quiet!!! i run 2 blasters on my 300. can't hear a thing.

I bought mine here. 
https://www.goreef.com/Water-Blaster-HY-7000-Pump-1800GPH.html


----------

